# Best defensive player in the SEC?



## Arrow3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jarvis Jones? Clowney? Someone else??


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jones!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jj!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2012)

JJ! He's a DGD!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2012)

There isn't even a close 2nd... Jones is the man!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I wonder who the "someone else" is that has been voted for?


----------



## gin house (Sep 23, 2012)

Clowney all day.   Who in the SEC has more sacks?   4.5 sacks out of 15 team sacks,  #6 nationally in sacks.  Hard to get them all when the sacks are spread around.


----------



## gin house (Sep 23, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> There isn't even a close 2nd... Jones is the man!



  One of your linebackers has 2 sacks....He isnt far behind jones at 4.5   One of our backups has 3.....Thats pretty close    Clowney also has 4.5


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2012)

gin house said:


> Clowney all day.   Who in the SEC has more sacks?   4.5 sacks out of 15 team sacks,  #6 nationally in sacks.  Hard to get them all when the sacks are spread around.



LOL! Who would have thunk? JJ can come up the middle, from the left, from the right. It doesnt matter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2012)

gin house said:


> Clowney all day.   Who in the SEC has more sacks?   4.5 sacks out of 15 team sacks,  #6 nationally in sacks.  Hard to get them all when the sacks are spread around.



You are joking right?? Jones has 4.5 and missed a game.. You really need to visit other sites to get your info correct..

Here's the Facts USC homer..
Jones:17 solo tackles, 25 tot, 8 assists, 1 INT
Clowney: 10 solo, 17 tot, 7 assists, No interception


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2012)

gin house said:


> One of your linebackers has 2 sacks....He isnt far behind jones at 4.5   One of our backups has 3.....Thats pretty close    Clowney also has 4.5



You might want to look again at the facts.. Just posted em for.. Open mouth, INSERT FOOT!! Proving you wrong is SO easy... 

And Jones did all that in just 3 games..


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 23, 2012)

This article has JJ as number 1.  They have a couple ahead of clowney but clowney is just a true soph after all...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1281553-college-footballs-60-best-defenders-for-the-2012-season


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 23, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are joking right?? Jones has 4.5 and missed a game.. You really need to visit other sites to get your info correct..
> 
> Here's the Facts USC homer..
> Jones:17 solo tackles, 25 tot, 8 assists, 1 INT
> Clowney: 10 solo, 17 tot, 7 assists, No interception



an OLB vs DE would have different stats.  DE's for example would have much less opportunities for interceptions than an OLB would.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> an OLB vs DE would have different stats.  DE's for example would have much less opportunities for interceptions than an OLB would.



Tell that to David Pollack... He had no problem intercepting Carolina for a TD..


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 23, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tell that to David Pollack... He had no problem intercepting Carolina for a TD..



That wasn't so much an INT as a "I'm taking this ball and there isn't a dang thing you can do about it Corey Jenkins."

Right now, I think JJ and Clowney are very comparable.  Hard to say who is better due to the differences in the positions.  Jones is far and away the best LB in the conference, and probably the country.  I wish we had him.  Can you imagine having to scheme around Clowney, Jones, and Devin Taylor on the same defense?


----------



## gin house (Sep 23, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> This article has JJ as number 1.  They have a couple ahead of clowney but clowney is just a true soph after all...
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1281553-college-footballs-60-best-defenders-for-the-2012-season



  That article must have been made by a doorman at Wal-mart.   They have the German guy at FSU ( who leads the country in sacks) at #9????    That was as far as i made it and didnt see Devin Taylor????...................Na.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2012)

This poll was made here on the gon. If you look at it it's pretty clear who the best guy is. end of discussion....... JJ wins!


----------



## gin house (Sep 23, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> You might want to look again at the facts.. Just posted em for.. Open mouth, INSERT FOOT!! Proving you wrong is SO easy...
> 
> And Jones did all that in just 3 games..



   LOL..........Oh, You're right.  The more you post the more i see..........you dont see.   You realize a LB can come from any position to get to the QB as where a down lineman cant?  Since you post up all your stats why dont you post how many snaps each have been on the field this year.   Jones should have plenty of opportunity to make big plays as hes lonely on all these defensive lists we all like to read as far as teamates go....Clowney has quite a few taking his gravy.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2012)

All cowney has to do is go after the qb. JJ has to drop back in pass coverage. It seems that JJ has more that one job. Go Dawgs!


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 23, 2012)

gin house said:


> Clowney all day.   Who in the SEC has more sacks?   4.5 sacks out of 15 team sacks,  #6 nationally in sacks.  Hard to get them all when the sacks are spread around.



This is like an Obama poll, remember, this is a Ga. forum. Just a little Georgiaism, no logic by most voters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2012)

Not a Uga fan, BUT JJ, is a BEAST !!!


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a Uga fan, BUT JJ, is a BEAST !!!



They both are excellent Players!!! Just like messing with these experts on this board.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2012)

00Beau said:


> They both are excellent Players!!! Just like messing with these experts on this board.



Bammers..... A breed of their own......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Bammers..... An IN-breed of their own......




Fixed it for ya..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fixed it for ya..






You gotta stop, how many mo Mascots are ya'll gonna lose due to breeding???


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 23, 2012)

we will see two of the best when yall come to cola town and see who has the greatest impact on their defense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> we will see two of the best when yall come to cola town and see who has the greatest impact on their defense.



Should be a great game!! The East is looking promising this year with a little help from Florida..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gotta stop, how many mo Mascots are ya'll gonna lose due to breeding???



It's hard keeping the Bammers out of our pens..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 24, 2012)

I have to admit, Jones really impresses me.  I would love to see him wearing crimson and white.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 24, 2012)

I like them both but Clowney is a beast.


----------



## gin house (Sep 26, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should be a great game!! The East is looking promising this year with a little help from Florida..



   The east does look pretty good.   I hope UF is legit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2012)

gin house said:


> The east does look pretty good.   I hope UF is legit.



If they are legit as well as the both of us the East looks great!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2012)

gin house said:


> That article must have been made by a doorman at Wal-mart.   They have the German guy at FSU ( who leads the country in sacks) at #9????    That was as far as i made it and didnt see Devin Taylor????...................Na.




Hmmmm... I guess the so called experts don't know anything either...  I guess we'll just have to go with YOUR expertise.. Which is what???

Todd Mcshay's 5 Heisman candidates..

Jarvis Jones, Braxton Miller, Manti Te'o, Geno Smith, Collin Klein, 

ESPN's experts Poll:

Geno Smith	
EJ Manuel	
Collin Klein
De'Anthony Thomas	
Braxton Miller	
Aaron Murray	
Matt Barkley	
Jarvis Jones	

Not one mention of Clowney and Jarvis sat out a game...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm... I guess the so called experts don't know anything either...  I guess we'll just have to go with YOUR expertise.. Which is what???
> 
> Todd Mcshay's 5 Heisman candidates..
> 
> ...



Ginny??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> an OLB vs DE would have different stats.  DE's for example would have much less opportunities for interceptions than an OLB would.



You are right on the chances of an interception.. But as a DE you rush the QB on EVERY down so you should have more sacks.. Oh wait, they have the same.. And wait, Jarvis has better numbers all around.. Hmmm.. and he missed a game...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2012)

gin house said:


> Jones should have plenty of opportunity to make big plays as hes lonely on all these defensive lists we all like to read as far as teamates go.....




What's really sad is you say he's all alone.. If he was the only one, don't you think they could contain just 1 player?? 




> Clowney has quite a few taking his gravy



Sounds like the cupcakes have found a way to slow him down..


----------



## gin house (Sep 28, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm... I guess the so called experts don't know anything either...  I guess we'll just have to go with YOUR expertise.. Which is what???
> 
> Todd Mcshay's 5 Heisman candidates..
> 
> ...



    I guess that settles it......One mans opinion.....You nailed it....LOL


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> I guess that settles it......One mans opinion.....You nailed it....LOL



There you go again.. Assuming and we all know how that ends up. McShay's opinion is one opinion and the ESPN Experts poll is a collaboration of many folks.. Difference between you and I is I actually bring up facts about both, compare the numbers and you just give ONE man's opinion.. Yours...


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 28, 2012)

Wonder what Clowney will be like when he's a senior?


"This week, Kentucky coach Joker Phillips cracked the NCAA should issue every team a pair of ends like Clowney and Taylor “to even things up,” he said. “I would like to have Clowney and Taylor.”









No doubt JJ is a beast and deserves the attention he's getting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Wonder what Clowney will be like when he's a senior?



He will be a stud, I just don't see him staying after his junior year.. Couldn't blame him either.. Take the money and run!


----------



## gin house (Sep 29, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are right on the chances of an interception.. But as a DE you rush the QB on EVERY down so you should have more sacks.. Oh wait, they have the same.. And wait, Jarvis has better numbers all around.. Hmmm.. and he missed a game...



  A DE is blocked every down and starts off the snap.   A linebacker can come at full speed anticipating the snap and be in the backfeild unblocked most the time depending.    Im not say JJ isnt a heck of a player, hes one of the best at his position but its much easier to get sacks that way rather a blocked down lineman.  How many of JJ's sacks are unblocked??????    Im sure you know the stats.........If youd post it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 29, 2012)

gin house said:


> A DE is blocked every down and starts off the snap.   A linebacker can come at full speed anticipating the snap and be in the backfeild unblocked most the time depending.    Im not say JJ isnt a heck of a player, hes one of the best at his position but its much easier to get sacks that way rather a blocked down lineman.  How many of JJ's sacks are unblocked??????    Im sure you know the stats.........If youd post it.



uga's single season sack record is held by a de.  same goes for the ncaa leader...that being suggs.  i think jj is a considerably better player than pollock ever was.


----------



## gin house (Sep 29, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> uga's single season sack record is held by a de.  same goes for the ncaa leader...that being suggs.  i think jj is a considerably better player than pollock ever was.



pollock was a good one but i agree jj is a beast.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 29, 2012)

Brays quick release and Tn's OL kept JJ at bay today.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> Brays quick release and Tn's OL kept JJ at bay today.



Yep.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 29, 2012)

He was held the entire game..bet he sleeps well tonight.


----------



## gin house (Sep 30, 2012)

Browning Slayer......I think he lost the lead in head to head, lol.    Ut has a good o line and Bray gets rid of it fast.   Uk has a pretty good o line also......Neither of them had a good game.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 1, 2012)

Ogletree may need to be added to that list.

He was at the ball a bunch Saturday.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 1, 2012)

JJ has more responsibility than Clowney,...and is a better overall player..., but right now my vote for best D-player in the SEC goes to BAMA's Dee Millner


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> JJ has more responsibility than Clowney,...and is a better overall player..., but right now my vote for best D-player in the SEC goes to BAMA's Dee Millner



That's a shocker.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> JJ has more responsibility than Clowney,...and is a better overall player..., but right now my vote for best D-player in the SEC goes to BAMA's Dee Millner


Never heard of him.......


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> That's a shocker.





seriously,...go check him out


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Never heard of him.......




...you will


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> ...you will



He wasnt in the poll I guess thats why I hadnt heard of him.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 2, 2012)

National TV audience gets introduced to Clowney and my man Shaq Roland- look for the freshmen, Roland, to have a big game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 2, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> National TV audience gets introduced to Clowney and my man Shaq Roland- look for the freshmen, Roland, to have a big game.



I don't think either team's o-line is excited about who will be opposite them this week...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

Theus will have his hands full this week. I'm excited to see how he does.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 6, 2012)

Clowney is a beast!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 6, 2012)

I think I want to change my vote....


----------



## Redhand (Oct 6, 2012)

Sharif Floyd!!!


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Theus will have his hands full this week. I'm excited to see how he does.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 6, 2012)

gin house said:


>



Been wondering where you were.  I've been holding it down by myself in the game thread.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

gin house said:


>



 hats off to ya brother!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

rambo.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 6, 2012)

matt elam


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> matt elam



him ^^^


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2012)

hard to say just one, but Clowney is a flippin stud!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 6, 2012)

browncluse....I mean this in a light hearted way...much like your avatar...this poll needs a "do over".  tough game for you guys tonight....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> browncluse....I mean this in a light hearted way...much like your avatar...this poll needs a "do over".  tough game for you guys tonight....


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Been wondering where you were.  I've been holding it down by myself in the game thread.



   Just watching my overated, lower-teir talent play some sorry USC football.   I would have came on to help you out but figured this place would be a ghost town


----------

